# Aerial Swan survey



## curlycoyote (Sep 11, 2015)

Does anyone know when they will start doing flights and putting up numbers. From looking at last year they started on the week of 10/6.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Not sure. I was out there yesterday and saw a fed. I'll ask him if I see him next week. As for swan, they have not arrived yet. Maybe that's why they haven't done them.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would say around the first to 2nd weekend anything before that i will be shocked


----------



## curlycoyote (Sep 11, 2015)

thanks guys.

Those swans need to get their butts down here !!!!!:grin::grin:


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

curlycoyote said:


> thanks guys.
> 
> Those swans need to get their butts down here !!!!!:grin::grin:


It's supposed to hit 70 on Wednesday. They might be coming a lot later this year.


----------



## curlycoyote (Sep 11, 2015)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> It's supposed to hit 70 on Wednesday. They might be coming a lot later this year.


I seen that. It may not be a good year to have a swan permit. :sad: :sad:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

curlycoyote said:


> I seen that. It may not be a good year to have a swan permit. :sad: :sad:


They will get here, they always do. There will be a few hundred show up and a couple of weeks later there will be thousands. The big numbers are NEVER here in October. I bet by November 12th you will be seeing birds. I just hope they bring some ducks with them.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's the latest report.
https://wildlife.utah.gov/waterfowl/swan/swansurvey.php


----------



## curlycoyote (Sep 11, 2015)

thanks


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I saw about 30 at the BRBR. I even had 2 buzz my decoys. I bet they'll start trickling in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

They are starting to trickle down... Seen a few decent sized flocks yesterday evening buzzing through OB. Had three buzz the boat launch on unit 1 while loading the boat up. Swans outnumbered the ducks flying by 100 : 8 yesterday evening.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I saw quite a few at OB as well. Way out west. BRBR still has very few.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

4800 here now.
https://wildlife.utah.gov/waterfowl/swan/swansurvey.php


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

What's the Bear River Davis Club?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Where the select few burdoned with an over abundance of expendable income can hunt right next to the BRBR.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Are they the millionaire club? Or are they the airboats you can always here south of the refuge?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Are they the millionaire club? Or are they the airboats you can always here south of the refuge?


they are broader of them.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Whats up with the lack of update.....

https://wildlife.utah.gov/waterfowl/swan/swansurvey.php


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I've found that 2-3 days has historically been a standard wait time for swan survey results. I hope they get them posted by Friday - I will definitely be out hunting Saturday, but I'd like to be where the swans are.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Went out last night scouting and saw a bunch of swans. Even helped a kid locate a nice bird we watched him knock down. Looks like they are moving in.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

31,000 in now.......


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> 31,000 in now.......


...insider info....beat the posting on DWR by 10 mins-()/-


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Saturday can't come soon enough...


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Someone opened the flood gate all at once... I get a good view out to OB heading west every drive home in the evening at 5:15. Been seeing flocks flying south every evening this week.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

gdog said:


> ...insider info....beat the posting on DWR by 10 mins-()/-


Friends in high places!:mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Over 46,000 here now!:shock:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Over 46,000 here now!:shock:


:-|O|-:

Hope to get out tomorrow and get me one...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Bam...got it done.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

19,700 Swans left. Better hurry if you haven't got it done.


----------



## waterfowlwhacker (Aug 13, 2016)

Man getting time off work/school to get it done is killing me. Anyone have any recommendations? Just trying to take advantage of the tag I've been waiting three years for.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

waterfowlwhacker said:


> Man getting time off work/school to get it done is killing me. Anyone have any recommendations? Just trying to take advantage of the tag I've been waiting three years for.


Plenty of Swans around Farmington Bay.


----------

